# 1 Benutzeroberfläche für 3 einzelne Programme!



## Guest (24. Nov 2006)

Hi Leute,


wir sind eine Projektgruppe die sich zur Aufgabe gemacht einen ein Reaktionstester zu erstellen.
Die 3 Programme selbst laufen schon aber wir haben jetzt das Problem das diese Einzelprogramme über eine GUI anwählbar sein sollen.Die main Funktion der einzelnen Klassen soll dann jeweils über einen einzelne Button ausgeführt werden.Vielleicht könnt Ihr uns ja bei unserm Problem helfen.


Die Fertigen Klassen der einzelnen Programmen kann ich euch gerne zukommen lassen.Auch wie ungefähr die GUI aussehen soll haben wir schon erstellt.

MFG SniperWolf26


----------



## The_S (24. Nov 2006)

Du könntest über Runtime.getRuntime().exec die einzelnen Programme einfach ausführen. Oder einfach über das Control-Panel neue Instanzen deiner Start-Klassen erstellen und die main Methode aufrufen.


----------



## SniperWolf26 (24. Nov 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort.Aber wir sind erst 6 Monat(an einer Technikerschule) mit Java zugange und haben keine anderen Programmierkenntnisse.Wir haben die Programme von unserm Projektleiter bekommen und sollen diese bearbeiten und umgestallten.Für jemanden der sich damit auskennt sollte das weniger ein Problem sein.Wir sitzen hier jetzt schon eine 1 Woche und kommen einfach nicht weiter.Vielleicht könnte sich ja jemand mal das ganze anschauen.


MFG


----------



## The_S (24. Nov 2006)

Was wollt ihr denn genau machen? Einfach nur ein Control-Panel um die drei Programme zu starten?


----------



## SniperWolf26 (24. Nov 2006)

Ja wir wollen ein Startmenue mit 3 Button´s mit dem wir die einzelnen Programme aufrufen können.


----------



## SniperWolf26 (24. Nov 2006)

Ich kann Dir ja mal gerne die drei programme zusenden und auch unsere GUI wie das hinterher aussehen soll.Wir bekommen die Verweise für die Button nicht hin.


----------



## The_S (24. Nov 2006)

Das is in 5 Minuten programmiert ... da brauch ich net ma die externen Programme zu :roll: . Kleinen Augenblick ...


----------



## SniperWolf26 (24. Nov 2006)

Ok ich meld mich gleich wenn ich zu Hause bin........


----------



## The_S (24. Nov 2006)

```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class ControlPanel extends JFrame implements ActionListener{
	
	private JButton prog1 = null;
	private JButton prog2 = null;
	private JButton prog3 = null;
	
	public ControlPanel() {
		
		prog1 = new JButton("Programm 1");
		prog2 = new JButton("Programm 2");
		prog3 = new JButton("Programm 3");
		
		setLayout(new GridLayout(0, 1));
		
		add(prog1);
		add(prog2);
		add(prog3);
		
		prog1.addActionListener(this);
		prog2.addActionListener(this);
		prog3.addActionListener(this);
		
		pack();
		setVisible(true);
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new ControlPanel();
	}
	
	public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
		
		if (evt.getSource() == prog1) {
			Programm1.main(null); // Starter Klasse des 1. Programms
		}
		else if (evt.getSource() == prog2) {
			Programm2.main(null); // Starter Klasse des 2. Programms
		}
		else if (evt.getSource() == prog3) {
			Programm3.main(null); // Starter Klasse des 3. Programms
		}
	}
	
}
```

[edit] hm, hat 6 Minuten gebraucht ^^


----------



## SniperWolf26 (24. Nov 2006)

Mh das muss ich nachher mal ausprobieren...danke schon mal und lauf nich soweit weg wir haben bestimmt noch ganz viele Fragen....


----------

